# WEC 42: Torres vs. Bowles



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

August 23, 2009
Hard Rock Hotel and Casino
Las Vegas, Nevada

*Announced Matchups:

Bantamweight Championship bout: Miguel Torres vs. Brian Bowles
Bantamweight bout: Jeff Curran vs. Takeya Mizugaki
Bantamweight bout: Joseph Benavidez vs. Dominick Cruz
Lightweight bout: Ricardo Lamas vs. Danny Castillo 

Tenative Matchups:

Featherweight bout: Leonard Garcia vs. Jameel Massouh
Lightweight bout: Marcus Hicks vs. Shane Roller
Bantamweight bout: Kenji Osawa vs. Rani Yahya
Featherweight bout: Fredson Paixao vs. Cole Province
Featherweight bout: Diego Nunes vs. Rafael Dias
Lightweight bout: Ed Ratcliff vs. Phil Cardella

*


​


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Old Miguel... Never predictable and never boring. Hope I am not underway when this one is broadcast.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Miguel via KTFO.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Torres takes this.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This is spectacular. I can't wait for this, I'm sure it's going to be a great night of MMA.

Torres/Bowles is going to be a war I believe. Hopefully more than the Takeya fight, and that fight was just awesome.

Definitely taking Torres in this one.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Enjoy being undefeated Brian, never fought a guy like this before. Gonna be an amazing win.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess the the main card will be Torres/Bowles, Curran/Mizugaki, Benavidez/Cruz, and Garcia/Massouh? Looks like yet another stacked event from the WEC.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Man, Torres vs Bowles and Mizugaki vs Curran? I am so there. Let's hope the girlfriend sits down and watches this. Miguel's mexi-mullet might change her mind on MMA.

Plus, PAIXAO!!!!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Bowles haircut on that poster says "I have severed bodies under my house"


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I never fail to be excited by the WEC these days. Every card is so exciting. Happy to see Benavidez back again. Another good win and he must surely take on the winner of the main event at the end of this year.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh boy! I can't wait to see Takeya Mizugaki back in action again! He was so exciting against Torres!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Torres over Bowles*

Bowles is a very solid fighter. He is well rounded but I dont think he is quite ready to face Miguel Torres. Torres has him beat when it comes to stand up and on the ground in my opinion.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Bowles is a very solid fighter. He is well rounded but I dont think he is quite ready to face Miguel Torres. Torres has him beat when it comes to stand up and on the ground in my opinion.


Well yeah, but Bowles has beaten guys like Ribeiro and Galvao. Dude is about as ready as anyone can be minus Ueda and Tamura.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Damone said:


> Well yeah, but Bowles has beaten guys like Ribeiro and Galvao. Dude is about as ready as anyone can be minus Ueda and Tamura.


Yeah I do agree that he has the best shot to beat Torres in the BW division.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I think Akitoshi Tamura has the best shot since he's Japanese. Torres seems to struggle against Japanese fighters. Plus, Tamura's the bigger guy, is great on the ground, has good takedowns and has solid striking.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

updated


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

N1™ said:


> Bowles haircut on that poster says "I have severed bodies under my house"


lmfao

what about this one:


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

I think the last few cards have been good for WEC. I am excited about this one too. I havent seen Brian fight though so im undecided. Miguel hasnt impressed me.. I know its Bantamweight but still. He has an impressive record. His last three fights just haven't impressed me.

Im also excited about Kenji Osawa vs. Rani Yahya.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> lmfao
> 
> what about this one:


ha ha ha.

Bowles has a bowl head.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd like for bowles to win. I like both but I think an upset from him would be nice.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've got to go with my boy from Hardcore. I don't know how he's going to take it, but hopefully he will.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Whitehorizon said:


> I think the last few cards have been good for WEC. I am excited about this one too. I havent seen Brian fight though so im undecided. Miguel hasnt impressed me.. I know its Bantamweight but still. He has an impressive record. His last three fights just haven't impressed me.
> 
> Im also excited about Kenji Osawa vs. Rani Yahya.



care to expand on how Torres has failed to impress, just a little curious because he totally dominated Maeda, Owned Tapia and went to war against Mitsukagi


----------



## sticksy (Feb 8, 2008)

Whitehorizon said:


> I think the last few cards have been good for WEC. I am excited about this one too. I havent seen Brian fight though so im undecided. *Miguel hasnt impressed me*.. I know its Bantamweight but still. He has an impressive record. His last three fights just haven't impressed me.
> 
> Im also excited about Kenji Osawa vs. Rani Yahya.


dude, really? What does it take to get you impressed? Torres has an awesome BJJ and Muay Thai game and will always be looking to finish a fight. He won't coast to victory, he'll always be looking for the finish and he seemingly cannot have a boring fight. The man is pretty legendary.

Bowles is in for a big stepup in competition here and while i think he'll be competitive i just can't see Miguel losing here. Interested in the Cruz/Benevidez matchup seeing as the winner is pretty much getting a shot at the winner of Bowles/Torres. Both guys are solid fighters so its bound to be an entertaining fight. 

Not that excited about Mizugaki/Curran but they both need a win tbh. Mizugaki needs one to get back some momentum that he lost during his fight against Torres and Curran just needs to get a win to stop himself from going 0-4 in his last 4 fights (admitedly 2 of those fights were against Faber and Brown so there's no shame in losing to the 2 top featherweights atm)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Flyweight*

I heard somewhere that Bowles will drop to flyweight if he looses to Torres!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's thinking positively :thumbsup: Too bad the card isn't getting as much love with everybody talking about UFC 101. I just think it's gonna be an awesome weekend.


----------



## leftyhook (Aug 7, 2009)

More from Torres about Bowles, Mayweather, etc.
http://espn.go.com/chicago/story?columnist=powers_scott&id=4382204


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Flyweight*

Speaking of the flyweight division, WEC is preping it for a 2010 appearence!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wooooo, only 3 hours to WEC 42 and this time I don't even have to search for a stream because it will be streamed live online on their website outside of the US! Looking forward to see Mizugaki fight again and of course Torres vs Bowles.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Omg, it's soon. As someone said, it's been getting shadowed by UFC 101. But I already know this is going to be 10x better than last night. Can't wait!!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Is there going to be a stream on this site for the VIP's?


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Less than 90 minutes to go


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Evil Ira said:


> Is there going to be a stream on this site for the VIP's?


Ummm....yeah!!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Ummm....yeah!!


:thumbsup:.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rani Yahya really took it to Hosman in their short prelim fight, getting out of a guillotine and managing to choke out Hosman from the North-South position.


:thumbsup:


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Massou vs.Garcia


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

What a right by Garcia!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice take down by Massouh


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Massouh recovered well. End of one.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

after the knockdown, Massouh has controlled the fight since then


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Split decision Garcia! Wow I didnt see it that way.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Bantamweight bout: Jeff Curran vs. Takeya Mizugaki Next


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Jeff Curran has kept Mizugaki pinned against the cage most of the first round.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Mizugaki now has Curran down


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Good first round! both men grappled on the mat


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Great first round.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

My God, Mir's bias commentating for Curran is disgusting. Utterly disgusting.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Curran is really doing a lot better than I thought. And this fight is not what I expected it to be. Definitely still a good fight.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

SlowGraffiti said:


> My God, Mir's bias commentating for Curran is disgusting. Utterly disgusting.


I agree!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice finish!


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I mean I really do not care who wins at all but it's just so blatant, it's starting to get on my nerves. He does this for every Torres fight also, it's very very annoying.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, that was a great sub attempt by Curran! Awesome way to end the fight. 

I got Curran winning that.


----------



## Shadyen (Apr 8, 2007)

Awesome fight! Curran is very active off his back, gotta appreciate that!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

SlowGraffiti said:


> My God, Mir's bias commentating for Curran is disgusting. Utterly disgusting.


Quoted for truth. 

Great fight, but there Mizugaki was winning those exchanges, and Mir was busy telling us how great of a boxer Curran was. 

Unbelievable. 

Let's see if Mizugaki takes it. I gave it to him 29-28


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice by Takeya! I really thought they'd give that to Curran.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Mizugaki wins in a very close split decision.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

truebluefan said:


> Mizugaki wins in a very close split decision.


Curran caught Mizugaki at the end of both 2nd and 3rd round. Very very close.


----------



## Shadyen (Apr 8, 2007)

I think the fact that Curran tried to take him down several times and never got it, played a huge part in the decision. I would've given the win to Curran, though.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Mizugaki wants Torres.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I wouldn't have been mad at the decision either way. All I know, that's FOTN so far. 

Let's see how the other fights go.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Lightweight bout: Ricardo Lamas vs. Danny Castillo


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Shadyen said:


> I think the fact that Curran tried to take him down several times and never got it, played a huge part in the decision. I would've given the win to Curran, though.


I agree w/ DP; Fight could have gone either way, and I would have been happy. 

Perfect fight to show there is always a bias for the fighter on top in the judges' eyes.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Idk, who to pick for this one. Don't know much about either, but I'm going with Lamas. :dunno:


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Mike Brown in da house.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Castillo 7-1

Lamas 6-0


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I, too, will go with Lorenzo Lamas. 











*Edit* Good exchanges thus far.

LOL, ya, I got it too


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Both guys boxed most of the first round.


----------



## Shadyen (Apr 8, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I, too, will go with Lorenzo Lamas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks completely different now, must be the haircut...


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Just so you guys know, a roundhouse kick's name varies on when the kick is thrown. 

For instance, a kick to the body is a body kick, a kick to the head is a head kick, while a kick to the leg is a leg kick. 

It would not be a leg kick to the head. That would be "ridiculous." 

-Mir, with a Goldie moment. [paraphrased]


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

DAMN!!! 

Nice counter-right by Castillo.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Great comeback, that was a cool fight. Great show so far, one good fight after another.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Castillo with a big overhand, knocked lamas down fight stopped.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

"That wasn't a right, that was straight cash money!"

Next commercial: Cash4gold.com



hahaha!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, bullseye! This will make for a good highlight reel.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Bantamweight bout: Joseph Benavidez vs. Dominick Cruz


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Great 1st round for these guys. 

Great card thus far.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice first round, Benavidez is impressive.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Cruz stuns Benavidez and had him on the run.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Another nice round!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a fun fight, but neither of these guys deserves a shot at Torres. 

Sloppy swings, flashy foot work, no utilization of reach...

Torres would tool either of them.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a war, Cruz is non stop but Benavidez doesn't go away.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Very good match. I think Cruz won


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Cruz won. Now he wants Torres


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Bantamweight Championship bout: Miguel Torres vs. Brian Bowles Next!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> This is a fun fight, but neither of these guys deserves a shot at Torres.
> 
> Sloppy swings, flashy foot work, no utilization of reach...
> 
> Torres would tool either of them.


Yeah I agree.

And that Castillo tko was nice. Didn't see that one coming. 

On to the Main event!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree as well


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Bowles entrance song is awesome, so is Torres'.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

We'll see how Bowles' back is. I think he has a good shot at Torres tonight. 

I'll take Bowles for this one.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Bowles has never been to a decision.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Torres has not lost in almost 5 years


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Man Torres has the greasiest Mullet in MMA right now


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Bowles looks like Marky Mark.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Torres got rocked!


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

HOLY COW! What a finish!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

All streams are down.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Torres Got Ktfo!!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Holy shit! THat was like 4 shots while Torres was out! 

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

wow, that was crazy


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

torres lost?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Unbelievable, that is crazy.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Yup, 4 shots w/ a left while Torres was out. 

Torres was like Babalu while Bowles was like Liddel. A chase with your chin out does you no good.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Torres pushed Bowles back with a combo but got sloppy and got dropped moving forward and Bowles pounced on him and knocked his lights out with punches on the ground and then some. Wow that was quick!!


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

truebluefan said:


> torres lost?


Yes ktfo cold..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I....am...SHOCKED!


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Frank Mir sounded like his dog died when they were going through the replay.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

OMFG!

i just lost my shirt... i thought for sure Torres was a lock


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

holy shit, bowels is serious ******* business man. WOW.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Frank Mir sounded like his dog died when they were going through the replay.


I think I can hear Mir sobbing in the background..lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh man, that has to be one of the biggest upsets in the WEC.

Bowles has some power behind those fists.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Frank Mir sounded like his dog died when they were going through the replay.


Awesome, lol :thumb02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Oh man, that has to be one of the biggest upsets in the WEC.
> 
> Bowles has some power behind those fists.


I agree!! Everytime he hit Torres it seemed like it dazed him and Bowles arms and physic looked like he was a 145 or 155 pounder.

Shocked me to see that finish!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Look at what I found on wiki...










I swear I wasn't the one who edited it, lol.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Bowles is a force with that power. That division is a bit shook up now.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Bowles = Bantamweight Mike Brown.


----------



## Joessups (Mar 11, 2007)

damnit, there goes 20,000 credits


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bowles has a hell of a chin to take those shots and right away knockdown Torres and go after him.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Joessups said:


> damnit, there goes 20,000 credits


ha...don't feel bad, I lost everything I had!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Can I get a gif link?


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Torres vs Bowles


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm still shocked.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*How?*

I didn't see it, how did he get knocked out?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

*Just watch it*



kantowrestler said:


> I didn't see it, how did he get knocked out?


Just watch it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They took down the video already it seems. But versus will replay it.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I didn't see it, how did he get knocked out?





SlowGraffiti said:


> Torres pushed Bowles back with a combo but got sloppy and got dropped moving forward and Bowles pounced on him and knocked his lights out with punches on the ground and then some. Wow that was quick!!



btw it seemed like right after it happened Mir went completely quiet and when the other guy asked him to talk through the replay, he was sobbing. Anyone else catch that?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

SlowGraffiti said:


> btw it seemed like right after it happened Mir went completely quiet and when the other guy asked him to talk through the replay, he was sobbing. Anyone else catch that?


He was barely audible. I think he died a little inside.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Torres's daughter*

Now Torres can spend more time with her daughter!


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Bowles = Bantamweight Mike Brown.


I agree. He came in looking pretty confident (just like Mike Brown did) and then demonstrated a good chin and some punching power. Bowles' first punch of the fight droppped Miguel although he got right back up. Torres caught him a couple times in that flurry before he counter struck moving backward and put Miguel down. There was no early stoppage in that fight. I was expecting Miguel to win, but I like to be surprised by the underdog.

I found it very interesting that Frank Mir mentioned that Torres is perhaps the only top P4P fighter born in the US. Guess everyone gets beat at some point. Good short fight, with a surprise ending.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*True Mike Brown?*

The question is can Bowles hold onto his championship like Mike Brown or is he going to be another Matt Serra and loose it in a rematch?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That was possibly one of the worst reffing jobs I have ever seen in modern american MMA not calling for the standup when the buttscooting was going on and not stopping the fight when it was clear Torres was out he ate like 5 extra shots because of that idiot ref just standing there looking at him not move. Exciting upset nonetheless just a bitter taste from that chump endangering a fighters career and life like that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Reffing*

You have the good guys and the bad guys!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

SlowGraffiti said:


> btw it seemed like right after it happened Mir went completely quiet and when the other guy asked him to talk through the replay, he was sobbing. Anyone else catch that?


Give Mir a break here guys. It obviously brought back the memories of Brock punching his face unconsious


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Flashback*

Its possible that he was actually moved!


----------



## wateva (Jun 1, 2009)

how much does bowles cut down from. Im about 145 5'9 pretty muscular but bowles seems huge. Maybe its just the tv but he looks like he would be a lot bigger than me and he is fighting at 135 thats crazy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bowles*

Well he can't be that huge is he was considering cutting to flyweight if he lost to Torres!


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

did NOT see that coming... fuuckkk


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Surprise*

Well I didn't expect it either but it happened!


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

wateva said:


> how much does bowles cut down from. Im about 145 5'9 pretty muscular but bowles seems huge. Maybe its just the tv but he looks like he would be a lot bigger than me and he is fighting at 135 thats crazy.


I think Bowles is around 5'6" or 5'7", pretty compact frame, Miguel is much taller and leaner.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

wow i just watched the fight. bowles got one hell of a chin. in the end i think this is good for that division, it was getting to stale with torres on top.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Great shock win for Brian. I watched it online this morning, saw the vid lasted around 11mins so I just figured Miguel had run though Bowles. Not the case!


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

Torres just went too gung-ho and didnt expect Bowles to hit him hard, plus he walked onto that first punch which rocked him and then Bowles caught him on the chin again on the floor and then finished him, wow, unexpected, but it was a good fight!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

also the stoppage way WAY to slow


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

N1™ said:


> also the stoppage way WAY to slow


Those extra punches almost always look worse in the slow motion replay don't they? :fight02:

Great fight though!


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow! I never expected Torres to go out like that. Good job for Bowles though.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

sticksy said:


> dude, really? What does it take to get you impressed? Torres has an awesome BJJ and Muay Thai game and will always be looking to finish a fight. He won't coast to victory, he'll always be looking for the finish and he seemingly cannot have a boring fight. The man is pretty legendary.
> 
> Bowles is in for a big stepup in competition here and while i think he'll be competitive i just can't see Miguel losing here. Interested in the Cruz/Benevidez matchup seeing as the winner is pretty much getting a shot at the winner of Bowles/Torres. Both guys are solid fighters so its bound to be an entertaining fight.
> 
> Not that excited about Mizugaki/Curran but they both need a win tbh. Mizugaki needs one to get back some momentum that he lost during his fight against Torres and Curran just needs to get a win to stop himself from going 0-4 in his last 4 fights (admitedly 2 of those fights were against Faber and Brown so there's no shame in losing to the 2 top featherweights atm)


Thats why he hasnt impressed me. So Neg rep me again. Seriously teach me. Almost all the guys he has fought until Chase Beebee to recent, excluding a couple, have had poor records. Yeah you can lose at anytime but shit man. His one loss does not impress me I should have said. Knowing you can lose at anytime and winning all those fights is impressing though. I thought Beebe was going to beat him Mizugaki, and Maeda as well. He proved me wrong. Brian Bowles I knew nothing of but he handled business.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Holy mackrell. Did not expect that!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

N1™ said:


> also the stoppage way WAY to slow


I just don't think anyone, including the ref expected Torres to go out like that. Throughout all those shots I was thinking in my head that he would just scramble out lol.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I just don't think anyone, including the ref expected Torres to go out like that. Throughout all those shots I was thinking in my head that he would just scramble out lol.


same here, although regardless of what happened i still refuse to believe torres lost. nah uh. no way. now i just have to wait until torres comes back and ends bowles' ******* career in return for that bullshit.

(incase it wasn't evident i am a big torres fan  )

p.s. i am posting this from rehab heh


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

great much but Torres got caught, he got too excited going for the finish and Bowles manages to capitalize, congrats to the new champ but i want to see the rematch.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Bowles = Bantamweight Mike Brown.


exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Torres lost!

Awesome news. Sorry Michael, you aint getting yo belt back.

:thumb02:


----------



## Orangester (Aug 10, 2009)

Bowles really impressed me with this fight. People kept building up how Torres hasn't lost in 5 years and how he's the best P4P fighter from America (haha Mir), and he got finished in 1 round by getting KTFO. I'm hoping this isn't a fluke.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Orangester said:


> Bowles really impressed me with this fight. People kept building up how Torres hasn't lost in 5 years and how he's the best P4P fighter from America (haha Mir), and he got finished in 1 round by getting KTFO. I'm hoping this isn't a fluke.


Haha I thought that American coment was hilarious. Hey Frank you never here of BJ Penn or something? Hawaii is part of the U.S. LMAO


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> Haha I thought that American coment was hilarious. Hey Frank you never here of BJ Penn or something? Hawaii is part of the U.S. LMAO


I'd rank Torres higher in the p4p list than BJ.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

hellholming said:


> I'd rank Torres higher in the p4p list than BJ.


Really? Even after this weekend, when Penn showed how dominant he is at LW. Made Kenny look like an amateur while Torres got KTFO in the first round.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah..that doesn't make sense. Mir was off his rocker.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mir's Rocker*

I guess he can really be moved at times!


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

hellholming said:


> I'd rank Torres higher in the p4p list than BJ.


I respectively disagree with you. Torres has not fought fighters as talented as Bj's opponents have been over the years. I see Torre's last four or five fights being talented for WEC standards. WEC fighters have came to the UFC after dominating WEC and been dominated by lower UFC fighters.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Whitehorizon said:


> I respectively disagree with you. Torres has not fought fighters as talented as Bj's opponents have been over the years. I see Torre's last four or five fights being talented for WEC standards. WEC fighters have came to the UFC after dominating WEC and been dominated by lower UFC fighters.


You really cant compare that though. Torres is a 135 lb fighter. UFC has never had this division, 135ers are significantly smaller than 155ers so I doubt any moved up just so they could fight in the UFC. If your a good 135 pounder you are fighting in the WEC not the UFC, so thats really not a good comparison. The WEC is the UFC of 135 pounders.

I do think BJ is better P4P though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Shooto?*

So if the WEC is the UFC of featherweight and bantemweight, what is Shooto?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> So if the WEC is the UFC of featherweight and bantemweight, what is Shooto?


The japanese league, or the Dream version of those weight classes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Shooto as DREAM*

Except for the featherweight division I can see that!


----------



## 61boxer (Aug 11, 2009)

Bowles appears heavier than 135. He is very muscular and powerful at 5'6/7". I am 6'1" and lean at 150lbs and I would fear his power and strength. He looks stronger than taller Torres. Miguel is a complete and dangerous fighter but I think Bowles would take Torres in a rematch as well.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rematch Torres*

Like I said before, we don't know if Bowles is a Mike Brown or Matt Serra!


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

I love how Torres said he was the champion for a long time. Bitch please you were only champion for a year that is not a long time. 

(Not C.Liddell or A.Silva long periods of time)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Long Time*

Well there have been shorter title reigns, remember Forrest?


----------

